# 260 Long tractor hydraulics



## longtrac260

Long 260, 2 cyl diesel with hydraulic system problems.. When you try to use the hydraulic lift( with post hole digger on back) of tractor.. it will not hold position and goes to bouncing up and down so hard it actually starts the whole tractor to bouncing.. Have cleaned hydraulic pump and screen, all new filter and hyd. oil.. with no improvement.. Any one have a suggestion as how to fix.. or even just a clue as where to start..???
Tractor engine and tranny seem fine..
Thanks for any help.


----------



## aircraftchipper

there are three things that can cause this. One, the piston ring, two, the drain back valve on the bottom of the vaule housing and the third thing, in side if the valve body there is a valve that screws in the valve body. In it , is a ball, spring, and a seat. I suggest replacing all three, may save you taking it back down. You will need the gasket and oring that seals the valve body back on the tractor when replacing it. Hope this helps.


----------



## longtrac260

Thanks, will give all a look at... thanks again !!!


----------



## aircraftchipper

just happen to my tractor and it was the pistion ring. good luck


----------



## longtrac260

Have a couple of questions.. How did you locate and know what the problem was ? What part and how/where did you find the correct part and part number ?
we have ordered a book but has not arrived yet.. so hunting blind right now !!
Thanks again, G


----------



## aircraftchipper

sorry about taking so long. Well the best thing is to take it apart and look at things. When you take the valve off, you can take the the piston out my pulling up on the lift arms and take a magnet and place it on the piston and pull it out. It has a piston ring ( o-ring ) and a backup. There is one other thing. The sensitivity valve. The valve has a bolt in the center of it. It takes a 12mm wrench to take it lose, but not all the way off. Start the tractor, raise the hyd. and as it jumps, adjust on the valve . Use the handle to screw the valve either in or out. If it does not get metter screwing it out, then go the other way. If this does not help, then take the valve off and start looking. If you find a broke ring or anything else, after putting it back together, you may have to adjust this valve again. Parts, I buy at long parts at 1-888-506-2190 I talk to Richie, he knows them well. Tell him what tractor and he can help.


----------



## aircraftchipper

*hdy lift*

not sure why this didn't work the first time , but here it is again. I just replaced the piston ring (o-ring ) and backup on my tractor, worked but still jumped. So I adjusted the sinsitivity valve. You can do this using the handle of the valve. Just take the center bolt loose, but not all the way out. You can use the handle to adjust the valve in or out. The handle has a male notch on it that goes in the female notch on the valve. just use it to screw the valve in or out. Mine I had to screw it out. Start the tractor, raise the lift and start adjusting. As i screwed mine out the jumping started to slow down, keep adjusting and it stoped. Now it works great. Parts number 888-506-2190


----------



## AWA

Where is the sensitivity valve located?


----------

